# Remix Competition with Free Samples



## DanielOutro (May 24, 2017)

Hey friends,

Outro is running a remix competition using free samples from our site!

Here's how it works:

https://outro.io/sounds/search?packID=128 (Download) all three samples from Outro (they're free!)

Chop, twist and slice the samples into a new track. All genres of music are game. 

Post the finished track in the comment section of our pinned Facebook post 
All three samples must be used. You can include other samples and synths too. We'll listen to everything that's been shared and pick one winner, who will be featured as a top creator on Outro and get to choose the samples for Round Three. The competition ends Sunday, May 28th!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask


----------



## HiEnergy (May 24, 2017)

Is there any other way of turning in a contest entry apart from Facebook?

I rather successfully omitted Facebook during the last couple of years.
For me Soundcloud, Dropbox or e-mail would be ok.

If the evil f-word thing is set in stone I need not even bother with preparing a track for participating in this contest.


----------



## DanielOutro (May 24, 2017)

HiEnergy said:


> Is there any other way of turning in a contest entry apart from Facebook?
> 
> I rather successfully omitted Facebook during the last couple of years.
> For me Soundcloud, Dropbox or e-mail would be ok.
> ...


If you can send me an email with the Soundcloud link, that would be perfect! You can reach me at [email protected] - excited to hear what you come up with. Let me know if you have any questions along the way.


----------



## HiEnergy (May 24, 2017)

DanielOutro said:


> If you can send me an email with the Soundcloud link, that would be perfect! You can reach me at [email protected] - excited to hear what you come up with. Let me know if you have any questions along the way.


Thanks a lot, Daniel!


----------

